# Jeff?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Is it just me or is part of the threads to this forum missing. It seems like a bunch of threads are gone? Just wondering.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Gone? Nothing that I am aware of has been removed.I made an adjustment to this forum with the display because it was always only displaying up to the number of days you set in your preferences. There wasn't a way to override that. Now you can display as many days of postings as you like.Could this be the problem?Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeff, thanks that was it, I had my preferences set at thirty days and it was only showing three pages and not the older ones, thanks.







I forget about that option most of the time.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

